# Dr Phil on Wednesday



## Jon Blaze (Jan 29, 2007)

A friend told me about this episode coming up.

http://drphil.com/

Click the Wednesday tab to take a look at a preview.

I saw some Club Bounce ladies... heh heh...

Size Acceptance/Fat Admiration Blogs on schmyspace here I come!!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 29, 2007)

DVR set!

And here's some more text to get up to 10 characters.


----------



## XGuy (Jan 29, 2007)

> Clayton says he likes the rolls on his wifes 300-pound body and loves to watch her butt jiggle. Phillip likes women who are at least 250 pounds, but his twin brother says he is embarrassing the family.



That's curious, I would normally think going on the Dr. Phil show would make the problem go away- I mean after it's been on national television it's old news so it's hardly embarrassing anymore. :doh:


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Dr. Phil the next jerry springer


----------



## Zoom (Jan 29, 2007)

Yes, this is all well and good, but you can bet the farm that Quick-judge McGraw will be bringing up the health angle and maybe even plug something weight-loss related. And even if he doesn't, I bet he's more backhanded with his quips than Dr. Ablow was.

Remember, this is the man whose methods have already been seriously called into question. He has called many people "fat pigs" and when they don't accept his cookie cutter solutions, and dispute his "wisdom", he stops tape, rewinds, throws them out and puts someone else in their place.


----------



## waldo (Jan 29, 2007)

Zoom said:


> Yes, this is all well and good, but you can bet the farm that Quick-judge McGraw will be bringing up the health angle and maybe even plug something weight-loss related. And even if he doesn't, I bet he's more backhanded with his quips than Dr. Ablow was.
> 
> Remember, this is the man whose methods have already been seriously called into question. He has called many people "fat pigs" and when they don't accept his cookie cutter solutions, and dispute his "wisdom", he stops tape, rewinds, throws them out and puts someone else in their place.



Yeah, McGraw is a pompous jerk. This show may not be much of a pleasure to watch but you never know.


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Jan 29, 2007)

I normally stay clear of the Dr. Spiel Show but I am interested to see if he drops hints about healthy living and if fat people need to lose weight to be healthy. I def will watch it to see how he approaches loving some chub!!


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jan 29, 2007)

don't you people work?

LOL


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Jan 29, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> don't you people work?
> 
> LOL



DVR is the way to go!! :doh:


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 29, 2007)

The only episode of Dr. Phil I liked was the one where his wife came on the show and shut him down. I'm looking for the link NOW...hmmm, apparently it is temporarily down...I'll be back...I know it is on youtube somewhere...


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 29, 2007)

you guys need to go to his forum and represent DIMs. here is a link to his forums http://www.drphil.com/messageboard/topic/2218/ 
i also told the guys at fullfiggas too.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 29, 2007)

Actually, no, they don't need to bring the MILLIONS of fat-hating hordes from Dr. Philland to Dimensions... it's a suck idea. 

If you want to go post, fine, but leading huge forums of generally fat-unfriendly people back here to Dimensions has historically proven to be a horrible, horrible idea. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## Nutella (Jan 29, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Actually, no, they don't need to bring the MILLIONS of fat-hating hordes from Dr. Philland to Dimensions... it's a suck idea.
> 
> If you want to go post, fine, but leading huge forums of generally fat-unfriendly people back here to Dimensions has historically proven to be a horrible, horrible idea.
> 
> Just sayin'.




Hrm.. I think I agree with AnnMarie!

Just my $0.02! 

N


----------



## Les Toil (Jan 30, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Dr. Phil the next jerry springer



No, the _present_ Jerry Springer.

People are such media whores. We all want to have our shining moment in the idiot box broadcast all over national TV even if its at the expense of our loved ones or our peers. I was going to ask the question "What person in the SA community would be so clueless as to appear on the Dr. Phil show and not realize they are going to be exploited to the max?", but then I recall being invited on a morning radio show assuming the hosts had a legit respect for me as an artist of fat women. Little did I realize I was being fed as fodder to a couple moronic shock jocks. Only difference was I didn't have a clue of that radio show's topical format. We all know Dr. Phil exploits, belittles, sensationalizes and hates not only fat people and FAs but anyone society deems as "unusual". When his show isn't being freakishly voyeuristic it's being a social sideshow. 

The person who rapes his bassett hound will be the person who has champagne and a limo waiting for him in front of his house courtesy of Dr. Phil.


----------



## cuddlybbbw (Jan 30, 2007)

Ugh...I'll pass on Dr. Phil. I'd rather gouge my eyes out with a spork then watch him hate on fat people for an hour.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 30, 2007)

> My wife Cheryl & I are the one's on the show. Since the shows conception I've seen the error of my ways. Sabotaging my wife means sabotaging me as well. With the good Dr.s help we have aquired a new healthier life style, with meal plans & exercise we have started to lose weight together. Thanks to Dr. Phil for making me/us see the light.



-_- How wonderful.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 30, 2007)

Zoom said:


> Remember, this is the man whose methods have already been seriously called into question. He has called many people "fat pigs" and when they don't accept his cookie cutter solutions, and dispute his "wisdom", he stops tape, rewinds, throws them out and puts someone else in their place.


I'm no Phil-fan, but let's be fair. Where did you hear this? I cannot imagine him - or ANY television personality - calling _anyone _a 'fat pig'. 

There's plenty of facts to use for ammunition against Dr Phil, without making stuff up.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 30, 2007)

tooz said:


> -_- How wonderful.


Tooz, where was that quote from?


----------



## Tooz (Jan 30, 2007)

The Dr. Phil forum/site thing.


----------



## Zoom (Jan 30, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Where did you hear this? I cannot imagine him - or ANY television personality - calling _anyone _a 'fat pig'. There's plenty of facts to use for ammunition against Dr Phil, without making stuff up.


You're right. I remember seeing it on Dimensions forum, but perhaps it was the old forum, or perhaps someone edited their message after I read it, because it is no longer there.
BUT, here is what I have found:


Pani said:


> Sally Smith and I believe it was MaryAnne Bodolay had a negative experience with Dr. Phil. He invited them on the show under the facade that they would get to present their side of the story. Instead, he cut them off at every turn and berated them. He also set up a phony scene where someone was making fun of them at a restaurant.


Conceivably, he could have used the phrase "fat pig" there.



Claym8r on the Dr. Phil message board said:


> My wife Cheryl & I are the one's on the show. Since the shows conception I've seen the error of my ways. Sabotaging my wife means sabotaging me as well. With the good Dr.s help we bla bla bla.


Doesn't sound very fat-friendly to me. The rest of the posts are 99% anti-fat and go on about the health risks as if they were unhealth certainties.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 31, 2007)

So, did anyone watch it..it comes on at 3 here..so I didn't get too.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 31, 2007)

I did. I'm writing my blog about it right now.


----------



## cuddlybbbw (Jan 31, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> I did. I'm writing my blog about it right now.



That bad eh? *lol*


----------



## Donna (Jan 31, 2007)

I just got done watching it here, and I may perhaps be in the minority with my opinion. I expected it to be a whole lot more negative than it was, and I think it had some positive messages. I actually found myself agreeing with Dr Phil on a few things, which surprised me. I think the first couple has issues which far outweigh their weight issues. The look on Dr Phil's face when the husband made the comment about baldness was priceless. The ladies and gentleman from Club Bounce represented the community very well. I was in awe of Lisa Marie and Cher, what beautiful women! 

Was I the only one sitting there, however, silently willing Cher to reach over and smack the living piss out of Paul?


----------



## jeannieo (Jan 31, 2007)

I watched. While I'm not a big fan of the good doctor - I didn't think it was all that bad. I agree that the couple probably has other issues besides their weight. And if she wants to lose and Dr Phil wants to help - hey, go for it. But I don't think he represented fat people or the 'sub-culture' (as he he put it) in a particularly bad light.

And yeah, I wanted the two ladies from Club Bounce to give that ignorant boy a lesson or two on fat women  - but he obviously wasn't even worth the effort.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jan 31, 2007)

That wily neo-beatnik really messed with Phil's head... I've never seen anybody do it that well. Anyway the old Okie seems to've finally gotten it with size acceptance, although I've had people get it and then un-get it later. Paul the fat-hater seemed like a closet case as far as women in general... although maybe those Club Bounce Girls and their nice smell:blink: will linger in his consciousness. :doh:


----------



## mossystate (Jan 31, 2007)

I watched it....and...eh...mostly was what I thought it would be, but the one bright spot was when DP called that fool, ignorant...that was good stuff..


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 31, 2007)

For some reason when Dr. Phil was talking about there being a whole sub culture of men out there that like BBWs I had this vision of them being hidden from society, living underground like some CHUD or something. I don't know why that image popped in my head, blame it on my overactive imagination. lol Although, sometimes it does seem like all the FAs out there are in hiding.


P.S. Just in case you didn't know..C.H.U.D. was a cheesy movie from the 80's. It stood for Cannibalistic Humanoid Underground Dwellers. Good fun!


----------



## mossystate (Jan 31, 2007)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> For some reason when Dr. Phil was talking about there being a whole sub culture of men out there that like BBWs I had this vision of them being hidden from society, living underground like some CHUD or something. I don't know why that image popped in my head, blame it on my overactive imagination. lol Although, sometimes it does seem like all the FAs out there are in hiding.
> 
> 
> P.S. Just in case you didn't know..C.H.U.D. was a cheesy movie from the 80's. It stood for Cannibalistic Humanoid Underground Dwellers. Good fun!




I hate myself for knowing what CHUD stands for.*L* Let's not forget the how puzzled DP sounded when he said,"there are men who are OBSESSED with obese women".I have to say, THAT made me run to a mirror to check if I had sprouted whiskers on my eyelids.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Jan 31, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Anyway the old Okie seems to've finally gotten it with size acceptance, although I've had people get it and then un-get it later. :doh:




Oh please don't associate Dr. Phil with Oklahoma....Please I beg you<on knees with hands clasped>..He isn't an Okie,he is from Wichita Falls Tx..He went back to his home town and was ran out because he was such a quack!

I watched the show and truly felt sorry for Paul..To think he is so prejudice at such a young age is a shame..He will learn in time like his brother has,to live and let live..He will make a fat comment to the wrong person and end up hurt..I wonder if their Mother or some female close in their family is either a BBW or a SSBBW,just from the way Paul acted it seems like there is..

I am waiting to see the next show on the subject....I wish they would get a bigger cross section of men to talk about women and their sizes..


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 1, 2007)

cuddlybbbw said:


> That bad eh? *lol*



It wasn't too bad. I'm just so garrulous I stretched it out to over 2,000 words.  My Keith Ablow blog was about 1800.

I'll post it here later today. It's a monster I tell ya!!!


----------



## cuddlybbbw (Feb 1, 2007)

Maybe someone will youtube it.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Feb 1, 2007)

Garrulousness is a good thing. By the way, I liked your blog so much I had to make a copy (with a few words changed) so others could see.




Jon Blaze said:


> It wasn't too bad. I'm just so garrulous I stretched it out to over 2,000 words.  My Keith Ablow blog was about 1800.
> 
> I'll post it here later today. It's a monster I tell ya!!!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 1, 2007)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Garrulousness is a good thing. By the way, I liked your blog so much I had to make a copy (with a few words changed) so others could see.



YOU WHAT?!!?!?! I WORKED ON THAT FOR A COMBINED SIX HOURS!!! I'LL KILL YOU!!!! 

Just kidding  

Thanks for including me in your blog. It seems the coding has messed up again... Grrr..... now I have to go back.

Thanks for the A instead of E rating I gave myself. That was sweet.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 1, 2007)

OK!!!

It's another one of those long ones folks! Have refreshments ready!!!

I started it while I was watching the show. I did that for about an 1.5 hours, then I came back from work, and did some fine tuning from 2 a.m.-6 a.m.

It's not perfect, but I did throw some of my insight in there.
As you can tell, my writing sometimes gets to be boring. That's one reason why I threw in those "Not PG-13" lines.
Here we go:

Dr. Phil-Men that love plus-sized women (AKA Big Love)

A friend (Thanks Farrona!) pointed me towards this. Today's topic: Men who like plus-sized women. 

While one could hope that it will be somewhat smooth like the Keith Ablow show, I was ready in the case that I had to crack the whip in this one.

The first guest was Clayton and his 300-pound wife (whose name is Cheryl if I am not mistaken). Clayton says since day one he has liked larger women. There is one problem:

Clayton is attempting to keep his wife the same way, even though she wishes to lose weight. It has gotten to the point that he has become a saboteur. She loves foods, and chocolate products seem to be her favorite. Clayton uses her weakness to his advantage much like a skilled Martial Artist uses pressure points to subdue their opponent more easily.

He says he wouldn't mind if she lost 20-50 pounds, but she is afraid that the weight loss might end with Clayton becoming interested in another plus-sized woman.

Food is an aphrodisiac in there relationship apparently. That is a very common item used for that sort of thing, however.

As much as Clayton likes his women large, he indicated that he fears immobility as the future that might happen.

Dr. Phil says that he thinks that because of his love for larger women, he quite possibly could be afraid that if she loses weight, she might find someone better. The same goes for him finding a plus size woman if she loses weight.

That's one thing that makes me different from Clayton. If my future wife (who more than likely will be larger than me) decides to lose weight based on reasons that I can accept, than I will not disown her. That's another reason why I consider my Fat Admiration to not be exclusive. Weight loss doesn't go against Fat Admiration, but I know many fat admirers that would not like the idea of their partners losing weight. 

I myself wouldn't like it if the reasons don't check out with me. As I've said before: If you don't include health as one of the reasons, then I will not help. 

Lose weight for yourself and for your health. There are plenty Fat Admirers in this world that are ready to sweep you larger ladies off of your feet. I'm one of them.

Back on Topic:

Clayton and his wife both fear that her weight loss will cause a shift in the six-year relationship that they have.

His wife is really concerned with her health. She doesn't like her body. She's afraid of the complications that could come up.

Dr. Phil said a great statement that with the lost weight, She will not be guaranteed increased health (Or confidence, which Dr. Phil indicated as a lacking factor in their relationship). He started rambling about the physical complications that could come to her if she stayed obese (which also aren't guaranteed), but it was a good start nonetheless.

Clayton justifies what Dr. Phil with the unrelated statement that there are only certain sexual positions they can do because of their weight.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/positions/fat_sex.html

Yeah... I don't think he got the memo.

There are so many other things you can do too. Don't think for a second that sex with a larger woman (or man) limits what can be done. Must I go back to the Keith Ablow show?!?!?!: "In bed a big woman is so uninhibited." (The lovely Hot Chocolate).

A couple bad jokes from Dr. Phil ("What if she ends up emaciated... Like 200 pounds?" :huh: Watch your back, or the whip will crack  ), But it was still a decent section. Dr. Phil sent them away with weight loss books, and a six-month membership to a gym near where they live.

Dr. Phil also said that the likelihood of the couple splitting is quite slim. I thought that was actually a nice comment.They do seem to be very close.

That's it for the first guests.

It could have been better. I know Dr. Phil blends his experience with Mental and Physical health practice to give insight, but he has such bias against larger people that sometimes it gets to be annoying. Obesity at the most is a POSSIBLE prerequisite for lower health in the average person. You aren't guaranteed to be a walking corpse when you pass the BMI that indicates you as being overweight or obese. Even then you have to take in account factors such as genetics, build, family history, activity level, diet, the person's anatomical response to increased weight, and a thousand others before "unhealthy" can be considered. The only complication that is almost always guaranteed is increased pressure on the heart. That's it…Everything else is just a possibility.

If I sit around and eat brownies all day, I'm worse off. Too bad most people don't understand that. That might be because most people make the assumption that the life of a larger person consists of laying around and eating junk food. When will they learn?

Now for the second guests: Phillip and Paul.

Phillip loves larger women. He says it became apparent in 8th grade.

That is a very accurate time period. I started in about 7th grade myself. Age 12 is usually that magic age when the "Preference Potential" (as I call it) is unlocked. I think that is the time where the mind is so impressionable. I think that is a period in which one usually begins their walk toward maturity.

In my case it was the "Fat Admiration Potential." Since I'm a fat admirer, I have the right to make terms aligned to my preference.  

To this day there are still larger women that make me weak in the knees as I see them. A lot of them make my heart beat like crazy too.

Phillip's Brother Paul says that he is disgusted in his brother's preference for larger women.

Paul starts doing this anti-fat women flurry of statements. He says fat women are dirty, disgusting, et cetera.

This includes comments like:

His brother's hand gets caught in the rolls... He can't get his arms around them…

Big women are Fat (What else are they going to be? Well-upholstered?), Sloppy, Nasty, and Stinky. Paul is rude, insensitive, and unkind (As stated by Dr. Phil). I agree with Dr. Phil this time. 

"If she lost the weight I wouldn't call her that." 

"That's screaming prejudice." 

"I don't think so."

"Isn't Hollywood Prejudice?"

"Yes. That's right."

"You see thin women in magazines, on TV, and the runway. If a fat woman was on the runway, it would not appease me."

They did a little flash to the Runway model Velvet showing off the beauty... SACRE BLEU!! *British Accent* I like that a lot.

She lives in France!!! GOSHHHHH!! 

But anyway…

He doesn't think about people like us that would find that to be appealing.

One of the reasons for my preference is that I can't stand people like Paul. They rant about why fat people suck at the drop of a dime. It was my decision to move away from that sort of thinking. I don't think I'm better than people like that: I know I am.

That's another reason why I think Fat Admiration is better than the opposing viewpoint. I know many FAs tend to send disapproval towards thin women (and FFA towards thinner men) but the subculture is more centered along the lines that these larger people are attractive, rather than wallowing in all kinds of sin ("Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God" anyone?) against thin people.

People on the other side tend to disapprove of fat people, rather than being able to accept them. 

I'm not saying you have to love them, but one should at least be cultured enough to tolerate them.

………………..

Dr. Phil says that Paul is wrong too because he judges thin women much like his brother.

This is where I wish I were on the show.

I like fat women. Thin women are ok, but they usually aren't what I'm looking for. I do not judge them, however.

When it comes to acceptance, I am equal game with anyone in the beginning. Thin, Fat, Straight, Bi, Gay, Jewish, Chinese, whatever… 

Only when it comes to romantic interest do I begin thinking about my preference. Even then I won't motivate my partner to change unless it's their will. I just seek larger women the majority of the time while still being open to thinner women. That's all. 

Back on topic again:

Paul thinks that a smaller woman would be more aesthetically pleasing to everyone.

But he isn't even thinking about his brother and his preference. So what if one's partner doesn't appeal to the eyes of others? The only thing that matters is that they share that fine balance between passion and caring called love. 

There are many a women on both sides of the spectrum that attract me. I am highly unlikely to care what others think. I'm usually prepared for the worst, so I tend to get bold when I'm being cornered on this subject.

Petty statements about why I'm promoting an unhealthy lifestyle/dating someone that is gross is not enough to make me change. Unless someone was to write an essay the length of a dissertation (200-300 pages), the only thing that's going to happen is I am going to laugh, refute, get bold, or ignore them.

As much as I value modesty and restraint, there are some times when I would like to see my partner in something risqué. If you haven't seen a larger woman in lingerie, you might want to take a look. Oh My God Teh (Purposely misspelled for effect) hotness :smitten: ! Aesthetically pleasing is an understatement here. Rawr!

I'll take the 300-pound girl in a corset please. Get me a sprite while you're at it too.  

Back on track again:

Phillip has 1500 myspace friends. The majority of them are larger women.

I have a modest 240. About 170 (Give or take) of them are larger women. Every one of them is beautiful in their own unique way.

I LOOOOHHHHHHVVEEEE YOU LADIES!

……………..

Phillip says he can't bring a date home without being insulted by his brother.

Paul says his insults might aid in helping someone try to lose weight.

"Have you ever been insulted?" 

"I've been called ugly before." 

"Did it inspire you to change?" 

"Actually it did."

Ughh…

A poor personality is aesthetically unappealing. I'm sure prejudice turns a lot of people on too. Prejudice is so sexy…*Le Sigh*

Dr. Phil says that Paul has no right to insult his brother. He also says that Paul is wrong for what he does whatever way you look at it. CORRECT!!! 

End Part II.

To me that was another acceptable ending. It could have been better, but I do think Phillip has become stronger because of this experience. I know when I'm tested on this, I usually feel good after being questioned, and answering truthfully.

…………………………………… (Final part)

The last part of the show is about a club that caters to larger women (and their admirers). It went to a commercial break. Before the segment came on, I knew which one it was and I yelled "CLUB BOUNCE SON!!!!"  

Club Bounce is a BBW/FA club in Southern California. I'm not old enough to go (Plus It is 4000 miles away), but if I'm still single after college I plan on doing a BBW/FA club mini tour. This is obviously the first club on my list. Plus it's in the lands of my birth: California Baby!!!

I've known about it for... Three years now? 

The club is hot, but the ladies are hottteeerrr. :batting: 

There was a little clip of the club as an introduction. 

I was recognizing faces and names as every second went by. 

Lisa Marie, Cher (The co-creators of the club), Maxx, Ismail, and this other guy (I forgot his name! Damn you cerebro!!) were the guests.

They sat in the audience to talk about the club and their experiences.

Dr. Phil asked Paul if he thought the preference that the men shared was disgusting like his brother Phillip. Paul said he did.

The cool guy (whose name I still can't remember) voiced his opinion on it. He says he has dated thin women, and he's a big guy. He says he doesn't like how thin women feel on him. He fears they will break.

My future partner only has to learn to like my flexible legs (Still working on the front split, but the left side split never looked sweeter ) of which I hope is taken advantage of in at least one of my times of intercourse. What position are we trying today? Is it the one where I wrap my legs around you?

That is a very common reasoning that Fat Admirers tend to use as the basis of their preference.

Now you know why I call him the cool guy.  

Paul asked how two big people could possibly make love, and the cool guy said something along the lines of him going to his house for a visit.

I like my women beautiful and my allies strong in this sub culture!! He is one of them!! Phillip, Maxx, Clayton and Ismail are too . I would continue with the "Extended list of Fat Admirers that rock the house (and the beds of their partners )", but this blog is already pushing the limit. Why can't I get college credit for these 2,000 words?

If one isn't into large women solely due to their frames (Another point brought up by the cool guy [Looks get you in the door, but personality keeps you there]), and one is out of the closet (or on their way), I'm more than likely to consider them an ally of mine in this subculture. Even if we are to have different views. I have an initial respect for them for being a part of it. :bow: 

That's pretty much it. If this were a college paper I would give myself an E for effort.

Before the credits, the message board was mentioned. I'm already aware of the fat prejudice that is being said. I'm not going to put on my "Jonathan B: Fat Admirer of Justice" outfit tonight because it's after 5 a.m., but I might tomorrow after a nap.

One more thing:

Tyra Banks is beautiful at any weight in my eyes!! Now we have almost the same exact stats (Same height, but she's a little heavier than I am). She's just of a normal stature now. I'm so happy she is backlashing at the media. They deserve all the flack being given to them.

..............
I had to ration my smileys, and I did a little bit more tweaking. Here is the 
original:

http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?f...&MyToken=2d4ac1b2-db03-4252-a5f7-92d6d21ae764


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 1, 2007)

You blog on Dr. Phil was great and well-written Jon Blaze.


----------



## biackrlng (Feb 1, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> ..............
> I had to ration my smileys, and I did a little bit more tweaking. Here is the
> original:
> 
> http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?f...&MyToken=2d4ac1b2-db03-4252-a5f7-92d6d21ae764


 
very interesting anyone else care to chime in

biacklrng


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 1, 2007)

Thank you Etobicoke, Lilly, and biacklrng.

I might register on Dr. Phil's message board after Tae Kwon Do to have my say. The fat haters aren't going down, but if it is as bad I think it will be, I'm going to crack the whip a little.

*Warms Up*
GET SOME!!


----------



## Les Toil (Feb 1, 2007)

BubbleButtBabe said:


> Oh please don't associate Dr. Phil with Oklahoma....Please I beg you<on knees with hands clasped>..He isn't an Okie,he is from Wichita Falls Tx.




 Okie is a very broad and general term for low-class dusty road hillbilly regardless of location. I have a good friend from Richmond, CA who's a self-proclaimed Okie.

Yeah, thus far I've heard the Doc Phil show was pretty fair. So ignore my previous post. RFLMAO


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Feb 1, 2007)

LOL I gave you credit by your myspace name so people will know it's your idea not mine. We just think the same way LOL. 




Jon Blaze said:


> YOU WHAT?!!?!?! I WORKED ON THAT FOR A COMBINED SIX HOURS!!! I'LL KILL YOU!!!!
> 
> Just kidding
> 
> ...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Feb 1, 2007)

Jon, I love the extended version. LOL


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Feb 1, 2007)

You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Jon Blaze again.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 1, 2007)

I was just messing around. I saw how you posted it. I appreciate that. 
I'm like a unsigned artist on myspace. No one knows about me, but I keep writing .


----------



## Adrian (Feb 2, 2007)

I recorded the Dr Phil program and finally got around to seeing it. The women from Club Bounce and the woman of the first couple were very attractive. 
The first couple had attitude problems that needed to be addresses. The man to be so insecure to spout the dribble if she lost weight she might leave me. 
The twin who hated BBWs is nothing but a fat bigot. If you transcribe what he said and substituted the word Black for the word fat, the garbage he spoke would sound like something a racial bigot would have said about sixty years ago! (As I have said before, bigotry against people of size is the only form of bigotry that is acceptible by society as a whole.) What was more sad, was the fact that the twin who loved BBWs had to be told that his brother did not have the right to insult the BBWs he loved! On many Dr Phil programs men needing to be 'told' that they need to defend their wives against anybody who opposes her. 

Anyone who could not accept my BBW wife, my adopted children, etc...... are dropped from my life, without ceremony or exception! Nobody ever had to tell me that, I had that attitude from my first gorgeous BBT girlfriend back when I was at age seventeen. 

Adrian


----------



## HereticFA (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks for the review of the show from an FA perspective. My VCR failed me (but "caught" the episode of Extra later that same evening. Go figure.)


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 7, 2007)

I crossposted my comments in this thread.


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 7, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> Okie is a very broad and general term for low-class dusty road hillbilly regardless of location. I have a good friend from Richmond, CA who's a self-proclaimed Okie.


 
Wow....I know this usage was common in bygone years, but I honestly didn't realize it was still used that way..call me naive. I've long claimed to be an Okie myself, having grown up there, and have never heard it used in a derogatory way before now. I don't think I fit your description, Mr. Toil, but maybe I'm kidding myself.  

I still hate Dr. Phil having that name applied to him, fitting or not, by your definition. He's not worthy.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 9, 2007)

Someone that goes to Club Bounce uploaded that part of the show:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b27QkI5oNC0


----------

